# Eggs scattered everywhere on aquarium surface



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

I arrived from work and found out that my bettas that i placed together last night have spawned.

The problem is, the eggs are not collected in a single bubble nest but instead, spread everywhere in the 12 x 24 aquarium which i have filled with 5" water. There are eggs along the sides, around leaves, in very small bubble groups, and few in the big bubble nest which is slowly tearing apart.

The daddy betta seems to be exerting no effort to bring the eggs together and rebuild his bubble nest. 

Will the eggs hatch? Will the daddy take care of the fry?

Has anyone experienced this before?


Thanks to all who respond to my posts!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You'll just have to wait and see. I wouldn't hold my breath on the fry hatching but you never know. Sometimes first time breeders just don't seem to be able to get their act together the way they should.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm going with 1fish2fish on this one.I myself could be considered a first timer but what she said sounds about right, just hope for the best and good luck!


----------



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

you could try putting a piece of hollowed out polystyrene in the tank to help him keep the nest together. i did it with mine and his nests are alot more stable and longer lasting now.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> You'll just have to wait and see. I wouldn't hold my breath on the fry hatching but you never know. Sometimes first time breeders just don't seem to be able to get their act together the way they should.


y first spawn (with a different male) went perfect, so i am really puzzled by this. I hope they hatch and the daddy fish wouldn't eat them all!

If they hatch and the daddy fish starts eating them, can i take him out even the fry are not free swimming yet?


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

windfire said:


> you could try putting a piece of hollowed out polystyrene in the tank to help him keep the nest together. i did it with mine and his nests are alot more stable and longer lasting now.


The problem is there are only very few eggs in the major bubble nest. And he doesn't show interest in blowing any bubbles after the spawn.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

I heard someware that to low of a temp can cause bubbles to pop after he makes them I think perfict bubble nest temps are in the 80 ish degree range and not lower.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

ChicagoPete said:


> I heard someware that to low of a temp can cause bubbles to pop after he makes them I think perfict bubble nest temps are in the 80 ish degree range and not lower.


I have no trouble with temperature as i live in south east asia. Its that instead of collecting his eggs in the bubble nest, he just placed them everywhere.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

update:

The eggs didn't hatch.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

i'm sorry. I hope your next spawn goes well, don't be discouraged!


----------

